# Game 80: Pacers @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Sunday, April 17th--3:30ET









Miami Heat
(56-23)

vs.









Indiana Pacers
(43-36)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal to play today............


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

We can't let them sweep us, we need this win just in case we play them in the playoffs.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I can't even get excited for these last 3 games. Yeah, we need to win this game and beat Indy, but we needed to win the last 2 and didn't. I wanted home court over SA, and now we aren't going to get it. It could come back an bite us in the a$$ if we make the Finals, but we got to get by Detroit first, and they are playing like the best team in the East now. Good thing we will probably miss Philly in the first round, because I think they would give us a scare. Hopefully Shaq and DWade will have good "team" games, and I'll be able to enjoy this one.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

pretty good start.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i take that back,

we look like garbage again today


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice move by Wade for the jam


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane!
take care of the damn ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we haven't played half a quarter and you got 3 TOs!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> I can't even get excited for these last 3 games. Yeah, we need to win this game and beat Indy, but we needed to win the last 2 and didn't. I wanted home court over SA, and now we aren't going to get it. It could come back an bite us in the a$$ if we make the Finals, but we got to get by Detroit first, and they are playing like the best team in the East now. Good thing we will probably miss Philly in the first round, because I think they would give us a scare. Hopefully Shaq and DWade will have good "team" games, and I'll be able to enjoy this one.


We're much better than we've looked the last couple of weeks. It sucks that we will miss out on homecourt in the finals(should we make it there) but i'm sure this team will turn it up in the playoffs. Hell.. there's no doubt in my mind that they will.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. is hot from 3pt land!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> E.J. is hot from 3pt land!!!


 yup...

good to see Eddie knocking those shots down

If Indiana keeps sending double/triple teams at Shaq, we're gonna have to hit those jumpers


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to U


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zo!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st

Heat 24
Pacers 15

11-0 run to end the quarter


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jason Taylor :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remember after last game,

I said Riley is gonna sit down and talk to the team before our next game. Dr. Jack just said Riley spoke to the team today for only the 4th time since he stepped down


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice move Zo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo with the strong finish! 

How about we leave Zo out there while he's playing good, and let Shaq rest until Zo gets tired.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I can't explain how much I hate Stephen Jackson.......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I guess we're not calling fouls on the Pacers inside....Shaq is getting hit with no call


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Daaaaaaaaamon


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I guess we're not calling fouls on the Pacers inside....Shaq is getting hit with no call


Dude what else is new with these refs. Sometimes I feel like we are playing not only against our opponent, but extremely biased refs. It's ridiculous how consistantly they screw us on calls/no-calls.

If they are gonna let them play and scrap it out, do it on both sides.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq can score or get to the line EVERYTIME if we keep feeding him the ball


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq to the locker room...........................


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

10 pt lead..


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Great, and injury to Shaq and he is done for the game. :curse: 

What else can go wrong now?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

****.........


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

right thigh contusion

whatever the hell that means.....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Here comes DOH!leac


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bull ****in ****!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

D Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow....and that's why I can't stand Reggie Miller


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac is horrible...

put him on the IL and activate Wang


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And DOH!leac still sucks.. :curse:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We Want Zo


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SVG is severely overrated. Why hasn't Ras played all game after his play against Philly? Why is Doleac in at crunchtime knowing of his poor play as of late?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

And there's my boy Dooling who also hasn't gotten many minutes.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

when Shaq is out, we need Dooling in there....he pushes the ball and gets us open looks....Damon slows it down, takes care of the ball, but we don't have as good of a half court game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets go Heat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> when Shaq is out, we need Dooling in there....he pushes the ball and gets us open looks....Damon slows it down, takes care of the ball, but we don't have as good of a half court game.



Good point


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well this is classic SVG ****ing up another game with his substitution pattern


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

RASAUL!! He takes some really bad shots


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bull ****in ****! He Didnt Get Touched. Ridiculous!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> Bull ****in ****! He Didnt Get Touched. Ridiculous!


 atleast they made the call when it happened (Sarcasm)


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dammit dooling pass the f'ing ball


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Are those "Ref you suck" chants? If so I love it because it's so true.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Doleac is horrible...
> 
> put him on the IL and activate Wang


doleac was pretty good for a long stretch i dont know what happened to him


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What happened to Shaq?

EDIT: NM. Just saw the replay on ABC.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac has sucked for bout 2 weeks now...

what else happened about 2 weeks ago? Shaq got sick.

Coincidence? I don't think so....Doleac needs Shaq to be effective.

Doleac can't
1. Rebound
2. Create his own shot
3. Block shots

with Shaq in there, he doesn't have to worry about that. But put him next to Udon or Laettner, and he's worthless


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> wow....and that's why I can't stand Reggie Miller


i know what youre talkin about - the leg kick right? thats exactly why he will retire with no rings. cheaters dont win. just look at Karl and Stockton.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

TAKE CARE OF THE BALL DWYANE!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Foolish shot by Damon.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

stupid foul by Dwyane....

way to put them on the line


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great shot selection......


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hahha Zo stuffed Jermaine. How bout dem apples!? Somebody needs to post the clip for that one. :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ZO BEAT THAT ****!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

rofl, that fool tried to throw a punch at Zo. ****er should have got thrown out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WTF......Anthony Johnson looks like Beetlejuice from Howard Stern, and he's starting **** with Zo?

What has gotten into these people?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Here we go again!!!:biggrin: 

J.O. and Haslem!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I smell a fight brewing, of course the Thuggish pacers are involved. Buncha clowns.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Udon Is From The Streets............


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Foul on Udon?

WTF?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** that Haslem did nothing but box his skinny *** out....

**** these refs man


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

WHAT THE ****!? HASLEM HAD POSITION. JONEAL was climbing over his back. THis is disgusting. All these NBA refs should be fired immediately!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice D Udonis!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're tryn to give this game away!:curse:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** YEA!

ZO BEAT THAT ****!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

2 blocks on Oneal by Mourning. Get the **** out of our house!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hit both ft's!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damon...........................................................ugh


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. missed both ft's!!!:curse:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ball game...

sorry Reggie


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade missed both!!!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Wade with 7 TOs? Barely winning at 84 points at home? What's happening to this team?!?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Untwist your panties, it's a 2 possession game. We've won. We beat the wannabe thugs, and the biased refs without Shaq for the 2nd half. :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

dont foul!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Finally a W...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good win without Shaq in the 2nd half, hope he's alright....



WHAT CURSE?

WE BEAT THE PACERS!

(First time in Reg Season since 2002)


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

good win, i think Jermaine gets away with murder, not just against us. i love J.O., but seriously refs make him look good by calling a personal on Udonis to somewhat validate his flagrant. 
Treatment like this from the refs is exactly why stuff gets out of hand. it very easily could have blown up today, and since no real action was taken on JO, it'll happen again, and next time it could turn into another pistons incident.

congrats to Eddie, he's now top 10 all time in 3-pointers.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

it was 8 vs 5 and we still won

tech on zo. I guess when a guy tries to punch you its a tech
foul on haslem. i guess its a foul when you are falling down and another player flagrantly pushes you
All the Pacers did was take jumpers, and they still somehow got like 15 more ft's then us

SVG after the game
"Indy and Detroit games are played from a different rulebook. Every screen is illegal. Fouls that are usually called are not called"

all true except it should say- not called on the Pacers or Pistons. Called on the teams that face them. The refs were the worst I have ever seen them today. Just absolutely horrendous. 8 vs 5 and we still somehow pulled out a win


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> good win, i think Jermaine gets away with murder, not just against us. i love J.O., but seriously refs make him look good by calling a personal on Udonis to somewhat validate his flagrant.
> Treatment like this from the refs is exactly why stuff gets out of hand. it very easily could have blown up today, and since no real action was taken on JO, it'll happen again, and next time it could turn into another pistons incident.
> 
> congrats to Eddie, he's now top 10 all time in 3-pointers.


1. That was mostly Haslem pushing O'neal back, the O'neal grabbed on at the end.

2. JO get horrible treatment by refs. In a game vs. Philly, in the final minutes he got called for his 5th and 6th foul. On the 5th, it was offensive foul, but Iverson had tripped JO, and the 6th was called when JO didn't make any contact at all. It's not the only that game either.


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> 1. That was mostly Haslem pushing O'neal back, the O'neal grabbed on at the end.
> 
> 2. JO get horrible treatment by refs. In a game vs. Philly, in the final minutes he got called for his 5th and 6th foul. On the 5th, it was offensive foul, but Iverson had tripped JO, and the 6th was called when JO didn't make any contact at all. It's not the only that game either.


Dont even discuss bad reffing with us. 

The only way teams can stop Shaq and Wade is with the help with the refs. I absoultely love JO off the court, one of the classiest guys in the game and wish he becomes a spokes person for the league one day. But, on the court I cant stand him, he complains about everything thats called against him.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> 1. That was mostly Haslem pushing O'neal back, the O'neal grabbed on at the end.
> 
> 2. JO get horrible treatment by refs. In a game vs. Philly, in the final minutes he got called for his 5th and 6th foul. On the 5th, it was offensive foul, but Iverson had tripped JO, and the 6th was called when JO didn't make any contact at all. It's not the only that game either.


 Udonis was doing NOTHING but boxing out. That's what he should be doing against a good player like JO. JO didnt have to pull him down, that's where he crossed the line and should've gotten T'd up. Then, they both got up, and Haslem walked away.

Unless he said something, Udonis didn't deserve a tech.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> 1. That was mostly Haslem pushing O'neal back, the O'neal grabbed on at the end.


thats pure bs. I just saw another replay. O Neal was claseless on that play. Haslem was boxing him out and he basically grabbed haslem by the neck and threw him to the ground. And of course the refs tagged Haslem for a foul. Pure bs and claseless move by JO. I dont care if he apologized after the game and he and Haslem are cool now as he says, that was just pure lack of class by him.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> 1. That was mostly Haslem pushing O'neal back, the O'neal grabbed on at the end.
> 
> 2. JO get horrible treatment by refs. In a game vs. Philly, in the final minutes he got called for his 5th and 6th foul. On the 5th, it was offensive foul, but Iverson had tripped JO, and the 6th was called when JO didn't make any contact at all. It's not the only that game either.


nah man, haslem was just boxing out and JO was frustrated. like i said i love JO, he's one of my favorite players in the NBA, me and my friends talked to him in Vegas last summer he was mad cool. there was actually a huge brawl in the club at Mandalay when we were near him and he sort of stood in front of us to protect us. 
I'm not saying JO never gets the short end of the stick but in this instance, he got star treatment over haslem, and thats how the NBA works unfortunately


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea i've met JO too, very cool guy. A bunch of friends and I took a picture with him at the hotel early in the day, and later on that night we're walking down through the lobby, see him again and he said whats up to us again. Alot of pros don't do little things like that, he's got good character.

But seriously, Udon did nothing but his responsibility, BOX OUT. He sorta slips backwards, but that's alot b/c Jermaine "pulled the chair" and Udon lost his balance. JO didn't make it better by pulling him to the floor either. They seemed cool with each other after the game, so I won't put JO next to Nocioni on the Heat hit list.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Important win for the confidence if we have to play against them in the playoffs!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/news/johnson_050418.html

Anthony Johnson got suspended a game. 

good. He got what he deserved. He threw a punch for absolutely no reason


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> http://www.nba.com/news/johnson_050418.html
> 
> Anthony Johnson got suspended a game.
> 
> good. He got what he deserved. He threw a punch for absolutely no reason


Awesome. That's what he gets. It's just a shame the refs didn't catch it when it happened. Or maybe they just turned their cheek to it because they are Heat haters.


----------

